# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity and describe them

## Gabriele Pashaj

Attachment 10334Attachment 10334Attachment 10334

----------


## Joey37

Croatian. Or other Dinaric.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Croatian. Or other Dinaric.


........ they are not from Croatia 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Aspar

Clearly Dinarids, Dinaro-Pontid.
Western Balkans in particular

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Clearly Dinarids, Dinaro-Pontid.
> Western Balkans in particular


Too happy that another one has participated in my thread ! Thank you! Could you be more precise!? 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## MOESAN

> Clearly Dinarids, Dinaro-Pontid.
> Western Balkans in particular


Your notion of 'dinarid' is not my one, by far!
"pontid" is a misleading term, based upon some kind of means without too much basis, IMO
I'm puzzled at first sight, so what could I say, for the fun?

it's not a true typologic approach, but a way to come close to something:
some 'east-asian' input in the right side fellow, for both something evocating a slight input of 'indo-afghan' or some east-caucasus/caspian input (the noses spite not identical), not without some taste inherited from ancient EHG, on the dolicho side; I wondered some south Slavs or some North-Caucasians; I'm tempted to exclude Croatians and Bosniaks as a whole, I would exclude too Greeks and Albanians and Romanians, Armenians and Georgians; some Turks could be like this but?;
in fact, it's very uneasy to affirm a precise origin for individuals taken alone or in a very small sample; crossings can produce so many surprises!

&: some 'east-asian' input is noticeable in some islands of Croatia, but the noses here...?
Cannot do better!
game ober for me

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Your notion of 'dinarid' is not my one, by far!
> "pontid" is a misleading term, based upon some kind of means without too much basis, IMO
> I'm puzzled at first sight, so what could I say, for the fun?
> 
> it's not a true typologic approach, but a way to come close to something:
> some 'east-asian' input in the right side fellow, for both something evocating a slight input of 'indo-afghan' or some east-caucasus/caspian input (the noses spite not identical), not without some taste inherited from ancient EHG, on the dolicho side; I wondered some south Slavs or some North-Caucasians; I'm tempted to exclude Croatians and Bosniaks as a whole, I would exclude too Greeks and Albanians and Romanians, Armenians and Georgians; some Turks could be like this but?;
> in fact, it's very uneasy to affirm a precise origin for individuals taken alone or in a very small sample; crossings can produce so many surprises!
> 
> &: some 'east-asian' input is noticeable in some islands of Croatia, but the noses here...?
> ...


Thank you for your long opinion! 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Attachment 10355

Thi is a hint .... the guy is one of the two of the first photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Attachment 10355
> 
> This is a hint .... the guy is one of the two of the first photo 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum





Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Attachment 10357 another hint 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Attachment 10358
The same guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## MOESAN

> Attachment 10355
> 
> Thi is a hint .... the guy is one of the two of the first photo 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum



THis pic' shows how hazardous can be an opinion made on a single picture; (left pigmentation beside, the proportions in features can be very different sometimes, according to angles, luminosity, direction of luminosity and also to quality of lens): - but here again the pic is of tiny help - too far -

----------


## MOESAN

A bit easier with you new pic's; if I had to choose, under physical pression or threat, I would choose Serbian, but I would not put too much money on it. Very less Turk, or exceptionally. But this is my preferences, at individual level it's difficult to exclude nationalities or ethnies; I know some genuine Normans and Bretons with evocate features of Indo-Afghan types (faces); I don't say it's only hazard, it could go back to real very ancient slight inputs, fragmented by crossing and re-appearing by statistical hazard, what we call atavism: (re-convergence in the same part of body or skull or face of genes a little "scattered" a long time in the crossing).

----------


## LABERIA

> Attachment 10357 another hint 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Dema

Laberia i sent you private message but your inbox is full :) best regards

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> 


Ahahah .... you are a master.. yes! It’s just me


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Dema

You dont look Croat neither West Balkans. You have Albanian facial lines and characteristics. Also nose.

Have you done autosomal?

----------


## MOESAN

_IMO 5% of Albanians could be like this, the 95% else are very different. IMO...at least for Toskes_

----------


## LABERIA

> _IMO 5% of Albanians could be like this, the 95% else are very different. IMO...at least for Toskes_


No, he looks perfectly Albanian, only that he is tall. I think, probably he is around 1.90cm, look at the post nr: 8.

----------


## Fatherland

You look very Slavic. Passes for Ukrainian in all the pictures.

This is of course, due to the consequences of the Slavic genetic input of South Albania.

Btw, your pigmentation is average for the South Eastern Europe region.

----------


## Coriolan

I would say Slavo-dinaric with a dint of Greek. Like half Serbian and half Macedonian or North Greek.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> I would say Slavo-dinaric with a dint of Greek. Like half Serbian and half Macedonian or North Greek.


 and what’s the difference between a Serb and a Slavo-Macedonian( I use this term not to get angry the Greek )..?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> You look very Slavic. Passes for Ukrainian in all the pictures.
> 
> This is of course, due to the consequences of the Slavic genetic input of South Albania.
> 
> Btw, your pigmentation is average for the South Eastern Europe region.


Jo jo  
Me Ukrainan?! Ma no... 🤭


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> No, he looks perfectly Albanian, only that he is tall. I think, probably he is around 1.90cm, look at the post nr: 8.


My family ( particularly my father side) is tall! But not so high (1,9 m)


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Aspar

> and what’s the difference between a Serb and a Slavo-Macedonian( I use this term not to get angry the Greek )..?! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum


Well learn the difference than... :)
You guessed me in this thread: https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...s-and-classify

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Well learn the difference than... :)
> You guessed me in this thread: https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...s-and-classify


Ehi! Ciao!! Now I can figure it out! Thank you to remember me your thread


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## MOESAN

> No, he looks perfectly Albanian, only that he is tall. I think, probably he is around 1.90cm, look at the post nr: 8.


There is a difference between "to pass possibly for an something" and to be "perfectly something";
BTW _almost_ every type of Europe _(not all)_ can be of every ethny , the question is: where could he be most typical? I'm sorry but the most of Tosques I saw in pictures and in life were very different from this type, no offense of course.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> There is a difference between "to pass possibly for an something" and to be "perfectly something";
> BTW _almost_ every type of Europe _(not all)_ can be of every ethny , the question is: where could he be most typical? I'm sorry but the most of Tosques I saw in pictures and in life were very different from this type, no offense of course.


🤯 LOL ... be quiet I’ m not offended


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------

